# Tech East of the GTA



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My buddy is having some amp troubles and I am betting his caps are toast (old Garnet Rebel). He doesn't want to drive all the way into Toronto, but I warned him of using any old local guy who calls himself a "tech."

My friend lives in Cobourg. Does anyone know of a good tech in the Oshawa, Peterborough, Belleville triangle? Cobourg is my home town too, but I haven't lived there in the better part of 20 years.

TG


----------



## traynor (Sep 14, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> My buddy is having some amp troubles and I am betting his caps are toast (old Garnet Rebel). He doesn't want to drive all the way into Toronto, but I warned him of using any old local guy who calls himself a tech?
> 
> My friend lives in Cobourg. Does anyone know of a good tech in the Oshawa, Peterborough, Belleville triangle? Cobourg is my home town too, but I haven't live there in the better part of 20 years.
> 
> TG


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Steve Moratto does repairs as well as builds. He's in Ajax, but that shouldn't be too far off to get some pro help?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Year chico is right. I mean Chuck. Darn auto correct. Chico sounds good too. (Had the keyboard set to spanish!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lars is in Peterborough http://captain-foldback.com/


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lars is an excellent tech. Not sure how much he's taking on but it can't hurt to contact him to find out.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry...Just want to remove this ! Thanks


----------

